# [SOLVED] PC Clock late ~3min/hr

## Joseph_sys

I just noticed after latest upgrade that my PC clock is late about 3min/hr.

PC is running 24/7 so I don't think it is a battery (fairly new machine Intel quad core about 2-years old)Last edited by Joseph_sys on Sat Jun 05, 2010 6:05 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## broken_chaos

If you want a fix, and not a reason why this might be happening, you can run ntpd. It should keep your clock in sync constantly, as long as you have a (fairly) reliable internet connection.

The Gentoo Wiki has a pretty good article on it.

(If you want an explanation as to why it happened, information on what packages were upgraded would help.)

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *broken_chaos wrote:*   

> If you want a fix, and not a reason why this might be happening, you can run ntpd. It should keep your clock in sync constantly, as long as you have a (fairly) reliable internet connection.
> 
> The Gentoo Wiki has a pretty good article on it.
> 
> (If you want an explanation as to why it happened, information on what packages were upgraded would help.)

 

Yes, I do run ntpd but I'm puzzled as they why all of a sudden this happened?

My other PC weren't effected (running Gentoo as well).  This morning the clock was late about 45min.

If the battery was weak it would happen gradually I think not at once.

It happen suddenly after recent upgrade (yesterday).

----------

## Joseph_sys

Were there any function introduced recently that would effect the clock rate?

----------

## cach0rr0

kernel timer issue? Feck I can't remember the particulars. Something about going to 1000Hz on certain...CPU's? Buggy BIOS? 

I'll see if I can find the option, it's right on the tip of my tongue, but I'm so shit with terminology

This affected me, may still affect me - dont know, I'm still using the same piece of hardware, but i never pay attention to what time it is. 

I ended up just running rdate as a cron job every 2 hours. Cumbersome, but better than having ntp running all the time

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *cach0rr0 wrote:*   

> kernel timer issue? Feck I can't remember the particulars. Something about going to 1000Hz on certain...CPU's? Buggy BIOS? 
> 
> I'll see if I can find the option, it's right on the tip of my tongue, but I'm so shit with terminology
> 
> This affected me, may still affect me - dont know, I'm still using the same piece of hardware, but i never pay attention to what time it is. 
> ...

 

I can run cron:

```
rdate -s 128.138.140.44

hwclock --systohc
```

but I would rather solve it why is it doing it.  Everything was find until yesterday's "rsync" (update); in addition I did not update any kernel.  I have ASUS P5E3 Motherboard.

----------

## Joseph_sys

Something got screwed up after update but don't know what; after hard reboot (power OFF/ON) everything is back to normal :-/

----------

